# Hệ thống Điện > Driver DC/AC servo motor >  Phương pháp tuning AC servo không có auto tuning

## cuong_lx

Chào mọi người. Tình hình là em vừa được ng quen tặng 1 bộ Driver + motor AC servo 0.75kW của Trung Quốc. Em dùng nó để kéo 1 bàn máy bằng vitme, kết nối trực tiếp vitme qua khớp nối.
Em dùng mach3 điều khiển vị trí theo pp PUL và DIR, setup thông số theo trong HDSD thì chạy vi vu, điều khiển vị trí chính xác. Nhưng khi em dùng tay quay motor lúc servo ON thì nó nhúc nhích cũng khá nhiều, công thêm tải nặng thì motor chạy sai số và hay báo lỗi. 
Em nghĩ là do tuning chưa tốt. Đọc kỹ thì thấy nó ko hỗ trợ auto tuning, nó chỉ tuning cũng rất sơ xài. Em thì mới tiếp xúc servo lần đầu, nên không biết cách tuning cho chính xác. Em viết bài này để nhờ các cao thủ chỉ em pp hoặc cho em tài liệu để em làm quen với việc tuning servo. 
Xin cảm ơn.

HDSD của em nó 
Em sử dụng driver H3N-DD, motor 80-G02430

----------


## CKD

Các chuyên gia thần thánh servo đâu rồi.. vào góp ý nào!

Tớ đây chỉ chiến với step nên ca này không dám phán bừa!

Tuy nhiên về nguyên lý thì nó là PID, vậy việc đầu tiên cần tìm hiểu là PID nó là cái gì & mỗi tham số nó ảnh hưởng thế nào.
Tương tự, mỗi servo, tùy đời & độ cũ mà nó PID cụ thể cái gì, có bao nhiêu tham số có liên quan cần phải chỉnh. Do đó.. muốn làm được thì phải đọc & hiểu được manual.

Vế cách thì chung chung nó thế này. Đầu tiên là giảm các tham số về min, hay gain về min.
Tăng dần các tham số cho tới khi hunting (run).
Giảm dần lại các tham số cho tới khi hết run (hunting) là tạm ổn.

_Mà.. cái manual nó bắt phải login. Nên thôi vậy..._

----------

terminaterx300

----------


## GORLAK

Chắc khó bác CKD ơi, cao thủ làm đc toàn trốn chứ thấy ai khoe turning đc servo đâu.

----------


## Gamo

Lão CKD ấy hay tune servo đấy, nhưng lão ấy làm biếng lắm, chắc là nhòm cái manual của bác chả chạy mất rồi

----------


## h-d

trả biết servo gì bác chủ

----------


## GORLAK

> Lão CKD ấy hay tune servo đấy, nhưng lão ấy làm biếng lắm, chắc là nhòm cái manual của bác chả chạy mất rồi


Bác Gamo hôm nào e quởn qua bác chơi tí học hỏi đc ko, kakakka

----------


## Tuanlm

Cái đơn vị của hệ số P là % hay ko có đơn vị vậy bác chủ thớt.

----------


## terminaterx300

> Các chuyên gia thần thánh servo đâu rồi.. vào góp ý nào!
> 
> Tớ đây chỉ chiến với step nên ca này không dám phán bừa!
> 
> Tuy nhiên về nguyên lý thì nó là PID, vậy việc đầu tiên cần tìm hiểu là PID nó là cái gì & mỗi tham số nó ảnh hưởng thế nào.
> Tương tự, mỗi servo, tùy đời & độ cũ mà nó PID cụ thể cái gì, có bao nhiêu tham số có liên quan cần phải chỉnh. Do đó.. muốn làm được thì phải đọc & hiểu được manual.
> 
> Vế cách thì chung chung nó thế này. Đầu tiên là giảm các tham số về min, hay gain về min.
> Tăng dần các tham số cho tới khi hunting (run).
> ...


chuẩn oài đóa, thường tuning nó có 3-4 tham số chính thoai, đọc phần manual tuning nó sẽ nói rõ, làm từng bước theo manual cũng dc  :Cool:

----------


## CNC FANUC

Trước tiên hãy loại trừ khả năng con motor bị yếu từ rồi hãy turning trường hợp này đã bị vài lần rồi

----------


## tranhung123456

> Các chuyên gia thần thánh servo đâu rồi.. vào góp ý nào!
> 
> Tớ đây chỉ chiến với step nên ca này không dám phán bừa!
> 
> Tuy nhiên về nguyên lý thì nó là PID, vậy việc đầu tiên cần tìm hiểu là PID nó là cái gì & mỗi tham số nó ảnh hưởng thế nào.
> Tương tự, mỗi servo, tùy đời & độ cũ mà nó PID cụ thể cái gì, có bao nhiêu tham số có liên quan cần phải chỉnh. Do đó.. muốn làm được thì phải đọc & hiểu được manual.
> 
> Vế cách thì chung chung nó thế này. Đầu tiên là giảm các tham số về min, hay gain về min.
> Tăng dần các tham số cho tới khi hunting (run).
> ...


như bác CKD làm vậy đi tớ được 1 bác cao thủ(kỹ sư cơ điện tử) cũng chỉ như trên làm đi cứ trả về min và tăng dần sao cho phù hợp

----------


## Diyodira

> Chắc khó bác CKD ơi, cao thủ làm đc toàn trốn chứ thấy ai khoe turning đc servo đâu.


chẳng phải khó turning mà là khó chỉ cụ thể được qua thư từ, chỉ có gặp trực tiếp thì may ra, chỉnh trực tiếp auto còn muốn ói thì nói gì: auto -> manual ->auto phát khùng, vì nó liên quan tới phẩn cơ khí nữa nên chẳng có thằng nào giống thằng nào, chẳng qua là nói cơ bản như bác CKD thôi rồi tự tìm hiểu là chính.
thanks

----------


## Diyodira

còn mấy bác mới bắt đầu thì nên cẩn thận đọc kỹ hướng dẫn trước khi sử dụng nhé, khi lắp vào phẩn cơ khí hạng nặng, động cơ công suất lớn thì phẩi khóa hoặc chốt an toàn phẩn truyền động trong giới hạn nào đó chứ không là nguy hiểm tới tính mạng, không nên chủ quan.
thanks

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Có ông bạn khoe: tuning sai, dàn cơ đập cái bốp, bể nguyên cái tường, may mà ko ku nào chết ^.^

----------


## tranhung123456

> Có ông bạn khoe: tuning sai, dàn cơ đập cái bốp, bể nguyên cái tường, may mà ko ku nào chết ^.^


cho nên muốn tuning cẩn thận để ngoài không gắn lên máy (giống mấy cái lip trên youtube ) mà làm

----------


## CKD

Không gắn lên máy thì tuning cái gì?
Việc tuning là để driver nó phản ứng tốt nhất có thể với tải.

----------


## ducduy9104

Để không tải tune cái lấy thông số tham khảo cái đã, nếu có auto tuning thì khỏi lo, dựa vào auto tuning mà manual thôi.

----------


## cuong_lx

> Các chuyên gia thần thánh servo đâu rồi.. vào góp ý nào!
> 
> Tớ đây chỉ chiến với step nên ca này không dám phán bừa!
> 
> Tuy nhiên về nguyên lý thì nó là PID, vậy việc đầu tiên cần tìm hiểu là PID nó là cái gì & mỗi tham số nó ảnh hưởng thế nào.
> Tương tự, mỗi servo, tùy đời & độ cũ mà nó PID cụ thể cái gì, có bao nhiêu tham số có liên quan cần phải chỉnh. Do đó.. muốn làm được thì phải đọc & hiểu được manual.
> 
> Vế cách thì chung chung nó thế này. Đầu tiên là giảm các tham số về min, hay gain về min.
> Tăng dần các tham số cho tới khi hunting (run).
> ...


H3N Series User Manual-no HD logo-140812.pdf

Em gửi anh lại manual. Vấn đề là em chưa được học về PID, chưa bao giờ có cơ hội nghiên cứu nó. Em đọc thấy manual chỉ chung chung, có khá nhiều thông số, không biết nên chỉnh cái nào.

----------


## cuong_lx

> Cái đơn vị của hệ số P là % hay ko có đơn vị vậy bác chủ thớt.


Ý anh là Proportional Position Loop Gain? Nếu là nó thì đơn vị là Hz ạ.

----------


## cuong_lx

> còn mấy bác mới bắt đầu thì nên cẩn thận đọc kỹ hướng dẫn trước khi sử dụng nhé, khi lắp vào phẩn cơ khí hạng nặng, động cơ công suất lớn thì phẩi khóa hoặc chốt an toàn phẩn truyền động trong giới hạn nào đó chứ không là nguy hiểm tới tính mạng, không nên chủ quan.
> thanks


Cảm ơn anh đã nhắc nhở. Em đã giới hạn hành trình bằng cơ khí lẫn công tắc hành trình. Lúc chỉnh thông số em đều đứng xa. Ko có chọt chọt tay hay kéo thử máy.

----------


## Tuanlm

> Ý anh là Proportional Position Loop Gain? Nếu là nó thì đơn vị là Hz ạ.


??? MÌnh ko đọc manual đc, nhưng có cái gì đó kỳ kỳ. "Position Loop Gain" là hệ số "độ lợi" sao lại có thứ nguyên là Hz nhỉ. Bác đọc xem, nó cho phép dải giá trị là bao nhiêu?

----------


## cuong_lx

> ??? MÌnh ko đọc manual đc, nhưng có cái gì đó kỳ kỳ. "Position Loop Gain" là hệ số "độ lợi" sao lại có thứ nguyên là Hz nhỉ. Bác đọc xem, nó cho phép dải giá trị là bao nhiêu?


Dạ từ 1~1000. đơn vị là Hz

----------


## hanasimitai

Bác nhất sơn đâu rồi tham chiến thôi.

----------


## Tuanlm

> Dạ từ 1~1000. đơn vị là Hz


tốt nhất bác up luôn cái manual PDF lên cho anh em dễ đọc.

----------


## cuong_lx

> tốt nhất bác up luôn cái manual PDF lên cho anh em dễ đọc.


Chức năng up trưc tiep file pdf bị lỗi rồi bac ơi  :Frown: 

Nếu bác coi ko tải được thì coi trực tiếp qua link này

----------


## Ga con

Bác tham khảo trang 42 họ có hướng dẫn. Đối với nhiều loại driver khác em đã làm gần như tương tự cho kết quả theo đánh giá là đạt, dù tài liệu họ không viết như này.

Thanks.

----------

cuong_lx, Tuanlm

----------


## nhatson

> Đính kèm 28780
> 
> Em gửi anh lại manual. Vấn đề là em chưa được học về PID, chưa bao giờ có cơ hội nghiên cứu nó. Em đọc thấy manual chỉ chung chung, có khá nhiều thông số, không biết nên chỉnh cái nào.


nếu chỉ có P ko thì sẽ vậy


I


thêm miếng D


P là thống số cần thay đổi đầu tiên, I D để đáp ứng tốt hơn
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PID_controller

----------

cuong_lx

----------


## haianhelectric

Hê hê, turnning à, cái này chỉ tự đoc manual rồi làm thôi, chả ai hướng dẫn cụ thể được hết, vì nó còn phụ thuộc nhiều, nhiêu yếu tố lắm..

----------


## CKD

Quan trọng trong manual tuning là tải trọng và hiện tượng.
- tải trọng là tải khi làm việc, bao gồm tải tỉnh và tải động (quán tính). Mà tải thì mỗi máy khác nhau nó lại khác nhau.
- hiện tượng là dấu hiệu, cách vận hành (chạy) của thiết bị. Kiểu như chạy lố (overshoot), rung động (hunting) đều phải quan sát bằng mắt, cảm nhận bằng tai v.v... nên khó mà hướng dẫn từ xa được.
- chưa thấy anh em nào trên này tuning mà có monitor để theo dõi. Nếu dùng driver đời cao thì có thể dùng soft của hảnh để monitor cũng như tuning. Khi đó sẽ hiệu quả & chính xác cao hơn.

----------


## Tuanlm

> Bác tham khảo trang 42 họ có hướng dẫn. Đối với nhiều loại driver khác em đã làm gần như tương tự cho kết quả theo đánh giá là đạt, dù tài liệu họ không viết như này.
> 
> Thanks.


Như bác Gà con đã nói, trang này trình bày khá chi tiết cách thức điều chỉnh, các bác xem và có thể áp dụng đc cho hầu hết các hệ PID. Còn có làm việc ok hay không thì còn quyết định bởi phần cứng.  :Big Grin: .

----------


## cuong_lx

Xin cảm ơn các bác, em sẽ tranh thủ thời gian rảnh để tuning theo hướng dẫn

----------

